# New Forum "CLONING"



## Pool (Aug 3, 2007)

Look in the growing forums, notice how 30-40% of the questions are about cloning....


----------



## grobudd (Aug 3, 2007)

yeah, as one guy put it "it really is and art form" 

in my experience, which is my first time, I think they were sensitive to the Nut. solution
Im sure Im not the only one whose had to nurse yellow or brown leaves back back from the dead....lol


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Aug 6, 2007)

I second that.

It is easy once you know what you are doing.

Learning comes from expierence.

The info you gather and the pics see can only mentally prepare you.
You must go for it in the end.

Oh yeah, yup we need a clone forum, germinating forum, flowering forum, and a nutes forum.


----------



## grobudd (Aug 6, 2007)

Heres a good question tha t a friend of mine asked me. 

Every time you clone, that clone, although very small, its as mature as the mother. How long or how many times can you clone before its too old? Does a plant even care how old it is? Do they get better with age or do they get weak and feeble when there old? Why also, keep a big mother plant around why not just keep cloning the clones?

When he asked it, I swear it came out like one question....


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 6, 2007)

grobudd said:


> Heres a good question tha t a friend of mine asked me.
> 
> Every time you clone, that clone, although very small, its as mature as the mother. How long or how many times can you clone before its too old? Does a plant even care how old it is? Do they get better with age or do they get weak and feeble when there old? Why also, keep a big mother plant around why not just keep cloning the clones?
> 
> When he asked it, I swear it came out like one question....


and with a cloning forum that can be answerd lol im so down. cloning is kind of inteminating to me so i dont do it but a cloning forum could change that


----------



## nongreenthumb (Aug 6, 2007)

I would be prepared to help anyone of you clone, the cloning forum is a bit of wasted space though tbh.


----------



## Sabud (Aug 7, 2007)

u dont need a new forum for every question section, the art section we needed. cloning section just make a better up to date system of cloning in the growfaq or make a simple stick guide on cloning. it doesnt need a whole forum devoted to it


----------



## Pool (Aug 7, 2007)

grobudd said:


> Heres a good question tha t a friend of mine asked me.
> 
> Every time you clone, that clone, although very small, its as mature as the mother. How long or how many times can you clone before its too old? Does a plant even care how old it is? Do they get better with age or do they get weak and feeble when there old? Why also, keep a big mother plant around why not just keep cloning the clones?
> 
> When he asked it, I swear it came out like one question....


You can clone from a mother forever, or how ever long you can keep it alive. 
The reason you do not want to take clones from a clone from a clone etc... is cause over time, with each new cloning the THC% goes down gradually. After about the 5th run of clones, they will be noticabley less potent.


----------



## grobudd (Aug 7, 2007)

Pool said:


> You can clone from a mother forever, or how ever long you can keep it alive.
> The reason you do not want to take clones from a clone from a clone etc... is cause over time, with each new cloning the THC% goes down gradually. After about the 5th run of clones, they will be noticabley less potent.


 

the loss of thc is that from stress of clonig or the maturity of the plant? your clones are as old as your plant right, so why woud age matter? The dna of each plant remains the same? If I clone from a clone 2-3 times will i get potency same as seed? sorry for all the ??? but I am trying to refrain from buying seed all the time and I dont have room for big man size mothers...thanx for all the help though Pool youve been there for me a few times now..have some rep dude.....


----------



## Pool (Aug 8, 2007)

Not sure if you understand it fully. If you clone 3-4 times from the same plant, then it's ok and potency will stay the same as the rest.

It's when you take a clone, we'll call it A. Now you grow A, and take a clone from it, B. Then you take a clone from B which is C. There's 3 clones now: A, B, and C. C is cloned from a clone of a clone, get it? Cloning from clones continuousely down the line like that is bad.

You want a mother plant(a clone) to take all your clones from.

Hope this helps explain it for ya.

P.S.- Sorry if this is hard to get, I just can't think of how to explain it any better. I'm a bit confused...


----------



## Pool (Aug 8, 2007)

grobudd said:


> I dont have room for big man size mothers...thanx for all the help though Pool youve been there for me a few times now..have some rep dude.....


2 Square feet..... stacked..... So 2 feet of Height, 1 foot Length and 1 foot Width.

Ever heard of a Bonsai Mum? They're pretty bitch. I have a young one, almost a year now, that's just under 8 inches tall 6 in wide, gives me anywhere from 10-40 clones a month. I usually throw most out, don't need that many atm.

For more info on Bonsai Mums, check out hg420.com, do a search for Shaggy's thread on Bonsai Mums for a good tutorial.


----------



## kanekanekane (Aug 8, 2007)

I use salvia divinorum , and would not be surprised if my plant is clone 100 or maybe even clone 1000!\

why would cloning change  but not salvia? perhaps its based on bad movies featuring poorly made clones from clones, but then agine i'm just a noob using my bullshit detector, which my need to be re calibrated.  be interesting to see how far someone can get clone from clones, and flower them to see what changes


----------



## Pool (Aug 9, 2007)

kanekanekane said:


> be interesting to see how far someone can get clone from clones, and flower them to see what changes


I know some who have... when they realized the smoke didn't get them high anymore, they started a new line with a single Mum for clone production. They killed a few mums pretty quick, but have had it down fer a year or two now.


----------



## grobudd (Aug 9, 2007)

Yo...I searched different thread and found an article that was posted by Kindprincess and in the article it explained that lots of strains exist because they take a clone from a clone and so on...some, it said, have been cloned for ten years..it basically suggests that the best thing to do is to clone your favorites every time before you flower..so I will give it a try


----------



## grobudd (Aug 9, 2007)

I am going to research the bonsai Mum too..if anything all the pruning and stuff sounds fun


----------



## kanekanekane (Aug 9, 2007)

Pool said:


> I know some who have... when they realized the smoke didn't get them high anymore, they started a new line with a single Mum for clone production. They killed a few mums pretty quick, but have had it down fer a year or two now.



good to know ! now I don't have to wast my time. which means more time to get high


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 9, 2007)

kanekanekane said:


> I use salvia divinorum , and would not be surprised if my plant is clone 100 or maybe even clone 1000!\
> 
> why would cloning change  but not salvia? perhaps its based on bad movies featuring poorly made clones from clones, but then agine i'm just a noob using my bullshit detector, which my need to be re calibrated.  be interesting to see how far someone can get clone from clones, and flower them to see what changes


You're totally right, Kane. Though it's probably more like clone 1,000,000. 

Cloning from clones does not necessarily mean loss of THC. What it does mean is that the genetic profile of the plant becomes less vigorous. And for cannabis, that can mean that all of the genetic characteristics will be in flux or compromised: everything from colouring, to growth patterns, to THC content. It's important to remember that cannabinoids are more complex substances that Salvinorin-A. Salvinorin-A is less prone to the deleterious effects of cloning because it is simply a molecule, and not a terpenophilic hydrocarbon like THC or any of the other psychoactive cannibinoids. But such extensive cloning did have an effect on Salvia. Don't expect your plant to ever drop any seeds, or be resistant to... well, anything. The genetic profile of Salvia is down the shitter, but it is still plenty potent. But it can't survive without human intervention anymore.

It seems to me that most often the difference between "genetics" from various seed companies is the number of successive mother plants that the clones have been taken from (as well as prime seed selection), and how stabilised the original mother was in the first place. Then again, I might be error on this point... I'll leave it to a breeder to clarify that.

~Ethno


----------



## Pool (Aug 10, 2007)

Ethnobotanist said:


> You're totally right, Kane. Though it's probably more like clone 1,000,000.
> 
> Cloning from clones does not necessarily mean loss of THC. What it does mean is that the genetic profile of the plant becomes less vigorous. And for cannabis, that can mean that all of the genetic characteristics will be in flux or compromised: everything from colouring, to growth patterns, to THC content. It's important to remember that cannabinoids are more complex substances that Salvinorin-A. Salvinorin-A is less prone to the deleterious effects of cloning because it is simply a molecule, and not a terpenophilic hydrocarbon like THC or any of the other psychoactive cannibinoids. But such extensive cloning did have an effect on Salvia. Don't expect your plant to ever drop any seeds, or be resistant to... well, anything. The genetic profile of Salvia is down the shitter, but it is still plenty potent. But it can't survive without human intervention anymore.
> 
> ...


I guess that's what I meant in the long run(cannabis part). I know bad things can/happen in the long-run cloning of clones so forth and so on. You can do it 4-5 times if you really want, but anything past........ Just make seeds and hunt for the best pheno.... it's fun


----------



## grobudd (Aug 10, 2007)

It sounds like I can compramise, take clones a few times then start all over again from seed, then clone for a while. As long as Im not constantly buying seed(its expensive) and I dont need to nurse a 6 foot momma. Thats all I ever wanted...

I have learned som much about this plant its amazing....thanx everybody


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Aug 11, 2007)

grobudd said:


> It sounds like I can compramise, take clones a few times then start all over again from seed, then clone for a while. As long as Im not constantly buying seed(its expensive) and I dont need to nurse a 6 foot momma. Thats all I ever wanted...
> 
> I have learned som much about this plant its amazing....thanx everybody


Unless you're wanting to grow a different strain, there is never any need to buy seeds. You do it right, and you're set for life. Produce the seeds yourself, and select for certain traits. You'd be surprised how strong your herb can get if you do this carefully. 

~Ethno


----------



## Pool (Aug 14, 2007)

Yep yep, after the 4th clone, I'd move on to a new seed/strain.

So does this interest warrant a cloning forum? I kn ow alot of people here hate having so many forums, prolly cause it's hard to keep track and read em' all, but organization really helps out alot of people in finding the info they need. A search of cloning brings up a crapload of threads of people having problems, and very few of people showing how to...

I just feel it's a neccesity.


----------



## monaisgreat (Aug 27, 2007)

greetings, i'm an old lady who's not good at computer stuff and hope i'm in the right forum to get an answer. my plants were getting too visible, and it was suggested that i knock them over on their side. when i did that a week ago, one branch broke off completely. i put it in water in the cellar w/o light and forgot about it until yesterday and found it flourishing. today i tried to make rootings from cuttings, using rootone hormone in a peat/vermiculite mix. i put the cuttings in indirect sunlight. any advice about whether they'll make it? Should they be in the dark maybe? thanks for your help.


----------



## grobudd (Aug 27, 2007)

you'll definatley want light for any clones, or seedlings, even while the are rooting they can go into flowering form to much darkness, the next time you want to prevent a plant from bieng to "visible" try traing it instead of just knocking it over. with planning, and some string you can train a plant to grow into an "s" shape keeping it smaller in stature while allowing full growth and light penetration to the lower section that normaly wouldn't get as much light.


----------



## Pool (Aug 27, 2007)

Hello monaisgreat. 

Get yourself one 42w CFL bulb from your local hardware store, if they don't carry them, get two 23w CFL's. I would ceommend CW(Cool Whites) if you can find them. Oh, and one/two utility lights to use as your socket/s.

That light will be enough too sustain them through cloning, and a few weeks of veg at most, then I would place them outside.

P.S.- I would just use the setup for cloning, and once rooted place outside. If you want to veg them for a little, you'll need to get a light timer, and make sure the area they're in is light tight, or no lighting during the off period. And possibly up the lighting to 100w+.


----------



## monaisgreat (Aug 28, 2007)

thanks for your help, you two, but i've never grown under lights and hope i don't have to start now. what if i leave the cuttings outside to root, and they just get the sun? if i do get the bulbs, how long should i leave them off and on? Sorry to be so dumb about this.


----------

